# Any 3D artists here?



## NorfolkFox (Jan 24, 2010)

I was wondering how many 3D artists are on FA? Because I don't have very good drawing skills, I like to do CGI modelling as an artistic outlet, and its technical nature is more suited to my skills (I also like animatronics and robotics on a more practical level).

If you are a 3D artist, what program do you use (max, maya, blender etc.)? do you just like modelling/texturing or rigging, animating and lighting too?


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2010)

Blendeerrrrrr \m/

I'm also experienced in Maya. I hate rigging and animating, though, despite any application I use.


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 26, 2010)

Aden said:


> Blendeerrrrrr \m/
> 
> I'm also experienced in Maya. I hate rigging and animating, though, despite any application I use.


 
Don't know a thing about blender...tried it once and couldn't even make a sphere primitive! Can do max and Maya though, Maya especially. I can do most things pretty well, not great at texturing though (cant draw = can't texture!).

I had a look at your art, is very nice


----------



## Dsurion (Jan 26, 2010)

I had to use maya for class, this is my first attempt at 3D (done a year ago)
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2570139/

I kinda like more animating or modeling, i`m still learning to do a decent rigging >_>.


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 26, 2010)

Dsurion said:


> I had to use maya for class, this is my first attempt at 3D (done a year ago)
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2570139/
> 
> I kinda like more animating or modeling, i`m still learning to do a decent rigging >_>.


 
You're a lot better than I was at that stage! It's taken me 3 years to get where I am now, mainly because I wasn't really doing it for most of the time, and because of crappy teachers (till this year!).

Little tip for skin weights from my new teacher_, always_ add weights_, never_ remove them, Maya redistributes the weight randomly and fucks the model completely up.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 26, 2010)

NorfolkFox said:


> Don't know a thing about blender...tried it once and couldn't even make a sphere primitive! Can do max and Maya though, Maya especially. I can do most things pretty well, not great at texturing though (cant draw = can't texture!).



Blender is definitely a very tricky programme to learn. It's surely lacking a bit in the UI department, but if you're tenacious enough, and once you get the basic keyboard shortcuts down (it's mostly based off that) you get a free programme that boasts just as much power as professional grade programmes like Maya or XSI.

As for me, I fucking LOVE 3D modeling! I fell into it when I had to take a basic 3D class for my graphic design degree. That same semester the school introduced legitimate animation and game design classes. I've been doing that since, working on building an environment for a game.
From when I first started, using a programme called Strata. Rather basic, but had a really nice rendering engine:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2258171/
And a couple stuff I've worked on in Blender:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2412313/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3120049/


----------



## NorfolkFox (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ Nice work! 3D Isn't really what I want to go into, but I have to do it for my course so I may as well give it my best. I knew one guy who worked with blender, I needed him to do a fluid simulation for a project a year ago. sadly, that never materialised :-(


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 29, 2010)

I fucking love rigging and animating XD I have no  software for it now sadly


----------



## krisCrash (Jan 30, 2010)

I love playing with 3D too!
I use 3dsmax for it, but I haven't finished most of my models
I am currently hoping to attend a CG Artist school here that teaches a lot of 3D.


The Drunken Ace said:


> I fucking love rigging and animating XD I have no  software for it now sadly



Autodesk is giving away free student licenses for Max and Maya at the moment, a 6 month license. As far as I know the educational version is good.


----------



## thirtyseven (Feb 5, 2010)

I have an old version of 3dsMax. I need to get more productive with it.


----------



## wolfless (Feb 24, 2010)

I use Hex 2 cus I got my first copy from a friend.  Im completely self taught (untill later this year when I start school!  yay!)

I noticed no one is really using Hexagon, but I don't want to change or pay for something when Im happy with what I have.  Also, most other programs have much of the same features, just in different flavors, prices, and capabilities.  (plus you cant beat free)


----------



## Faustus (Mar 1, 2010)

I use Lightwave, because it does everything (even fur and cloth rendering) right out of the box, no extra plug-ins to buy, and is very easy to learn. Or at least it was for me. It's also far and away cheaper than most rendering software.

-F


----------



## shenlong4626 (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm in the middle of learning how to use Blender the proper way. It seems decent so far. I'm horrible with lighting though =P  Just have to remember to Practice, practice, practice!


----------

